# looking for an aircraft model.



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I usually do not build aircraft. I'm a proud car-modeler.
however, I have built aircraft models long, long ago.
right now I'm searching for a particular aircraft that I got to see up close and personal when I did my hitch in the military.

The plane I would like to build is a AC130U-gunship.

Dont know if any manufacturer replicates this aircraft.
if so, who makes one? and are they difficult to obtain?
scale doesnt really matter, just want to build up a replica of that 
aircraft I got to see and go through many years ago at Eglin AFB.

any information is appreciated.
thanks!

Chuck.............................*CJTORINO.*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No Us that I know of, but:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=IT1310
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=MI14537
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MI14593


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Thank You.*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Enjoy!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Italeri also does the AC-130U in 1/48 scale. It's a pretty big model in that scale.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Testors also put out the Italeri kit.....AZREAL.....I saw Azreal work some targets during Desert Storm....Impressive.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors hasn't reboxed Italeri kits for at least 20 years. Testors used to be the importer for Italeri and in the 70s and 80s reboxed their kits for US sale in American Testors boxes. Then they just put a Testors sticker on the Italeri box. Testors has not imported Italeri for many years now.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

AMT/ERTL did an AC130U back in the mid 90s. The plane we took photos of was at a hush hush base near Pennsicola, FL. A ghost squadron, I believe. Even got to see the crew loading the gattling gun.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The AMT kit was actually the Esci kit from Italy reboxed and, of the mainstream C130 kits (Italeri, Airfix and Esci) it was the poorest by far. Esci has also been out of business for at least 15 years and their kits are pretty scarce now.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> The AMT kit was actually the Esci kit from Italy reboxed and, of the mainstream C130 kits (Italeri, Airfix and Esci) it was the poorest by far. Esci has also been out of business for at least 15 years and their kits are pretty scarce now.


Yeah but it has recessed panel lines 

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not a huge selling point for me. Its still a crappy kit and engraving panels on the Italeri kit is easier than fixing the many issues with the Esci kit (which is long oop anyway). Probably the only C-130 worse than the Esci kit is the Minicraft 1/144 kit.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> The AMT kit was actually the Esci kit from Italy reboxed and, of the mainstream C130 kits (Italeri, Airfix and Esci) it was the poorest by far. Esci has also been out of business for at least 15 years and their kits are pretty scarce now.


With the parts added to make it a "U".


----------

